# Watchdog question



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

When did watchdog blood go from AmStaff/Apbt to AMBULLY ? Looking for a year about. Can't sleep so reading up on bloodlines but I find little on Apbt it's mostly all AMBULLY mixed with something. I will even take a hint to the right direction to look lol not afraid to research


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i remember that watchdog stuff being advertised, maybe late 90's, maybe early 90's,

it did have some bulldog blood in it, i'd start there, then follow the offspring, who got them and how they bred them.

i hadnt even heard of a bully til recently, 

where did they come from, and what mixture of dogs did it take to get them?


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

surfer said:


> i hadnt even heard of a bully til recently,
> 
> where did they come from, and what mixture of dogs did it take to get them?


 I would got to the "American Bully" section and ask them there. I THINK questions like yours is WHY they would have a section on "bullies" on a Pit Bull forum.

To really find out what it's all about, visit some "American Bully" websites, Facebook pages and go to a show by all means and get a real feel for the people and dogs!


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

ooops....didn't need to do that twice!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

The best watchdog was in the late 90s good catch dogs.. they all got bred into blue bullies and such.. Other into whopper ... not much of that like it was. .. no ability ... all looks.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

You want to know well the old version is still being bred and shown and is amazing for hog hunting you just gotta know where to find it. The widely advertised Chaos blood is where most ppl think it went and there is your bully dogs. All the Chaos\Hughzee scene is where watchdog went bully. But other then one man and his buddies there is no pure watchdog or even close half anymore. Watchdog had both APBT/AST's and AB's they may have been mixed at some point I'd say with the Watchdog's Beelzebub litter. But, all of the McCoy blood and what it was bred to was not!!!

Si-Fu Kennels is a prime example of great little Watchdog dogs. The dam from this is a prime example http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=462249

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I want to stay away from the bully part. I figured it was the around the late 80's early 90's. I need to practice more on reading peds I'm sure my search would be easier lol. These older watchdog dogs are amazing looking.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Heres some old gazette ads


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for posting the gazette ads. I love the look of them. Hard to find without re or gotti in the mix.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

come on now.. thats hardly a watchdog.. .. that bottom side is more NEbblett than watchdog becuase of % of purity and genetic passing of traits. hardly a watchd dog. Thats a TNT Nebblett X with a Watchdog kicker


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

He has more not listed on the internet only one I have bookmarked and my online peds has lapsed but, all his stuff was bought from Casey he bought him out when he got out. It was the direction Watchdog was headed and and staying when he retired the APBT/AST basically. Like I have said before 
you CANNOT find any pure Watchdog cause it has been crossed out.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yup^^^ exactly. 

They still washed it out. That stock is primarily nebbletts ... working staff... essentially however we all know that GENETICALLY they're all the same.. Bulldogs.


----------

